# Our ever shrinking income.



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Our income has taken another dive. We have lost a job. The company we were working for is no longer willing to pay traveling. The amount we were getting for the job was not much but the traveling $$ paid for almost all of our vehicle expenses. We'll be down about $300.00 per month, a big chunk of our total income. 

I'll be reworking our budget and looking at where we can cut expenses down. 

This is the third cut in income we've had in the past 2 years and we've also taken on extra expenses. The main one being all the work we are doing with sporting shooter clubs. Not sure what we are going to do about that. Might have to cut down trips to the range for training days, the range is 50 miles away. 

We have quite a bit of junk we can sell and can earn a few extra $$$ selling things we make and grow. I'm not well enough to take anything on full time but I'm pretty hopeful I can make up the $300.00 plus costs. 

Times like these having a stock pile makes all the difference. I'll need a bit of cash to buy pots and fertiliser, not much $$$ but we'll have to live off of our stores for a few weeks to be able to afford it. 

To be honest with you I like these challenges. Hubby has a very different financial history to me and I'm not so sure he's looking forward to the next couple of years. I think he'll be surprised though. I'm still planning on saving and getting some capital improvements done around here.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll be praying you find a replacement for that income that's even better than the one you lost!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My income has been on a steady decline since 2003. Good luck!

*30 stats to show to anyone that does not believe the middle class is being destroyed*

The 30 statistics that you are about to read prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the middle class in America is being systematically destroyed. Once upon a time, the United States had the largest and most prosperous middle class in the history of the world, but now that is changing at a staggering pace. Yes, the stock market has soared to unprecedented heights this year and there are a few isolated areas of the country that are doing rather well for the moment. But overall, the long-term trends that are eviscerating the middle class just continue to accelerate. Over the past decade or so, the percentage of Americans that are working has gone way down, the quality of our jobs has plummeted dramatically and the wealth of the typical American household has fallen precipitously. Meanwhile, we have watched median household income decline for five years in a row, we have watched the rate of homeownership in this country decline for eight years in a row and dependence on the government is at an all-time high. Being a part of the middle class in the United States at this point can be compared to playing a game of musical chairs. We can all see chairs being removed from the game, and we are all desperate to continue to have a chair every time the music stops playing. The next time the music stops, will it be your chair that gets removed? (Read More....)

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...t-believe-the-middle-class-is-being-destroyed


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Another sign of hard times and middle class being destroyed:
Two years ago, I'd have young'uns fighting over the chance to buy a Ford Ranger. I am asking more than I paid for it, but a mechanic searched for anything wrong and other than the ac/heater sensor repair, it is in fine shape.

Not one email in two weeks.

We are both retired now and with Gene's medical he is NOT going to get a side job, so we no longer need two trucks.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wellrounded, I hope everything works out for you, however I really have no worries where you're concerned, since I think that with your abilities and knowledge you probably could make cash out of thin air. We are in the same boat and will be sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Another sign of hard times and middle class being destroyed:
> Two years ago, I'd have young'uns fighting over the chance to buy a Ford Ranger. I am asking more than I paid for it, but a mechanic searched for anything wrong and other than the ac/heater sensor repair, it is in fine shape.
> 
> Not one email in two weeks.
> ...


I'd check the blue book value on it. I'm guessing that you're asking too much for it. That's fine as long as it's a free Craigslist ad. I like to start high anyway when the ad is free. You can always drop the price every week until it sells.

The Kelley Blue Book site is kbb.com.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS said:


> I'd check the blue book value on it. I'm guessing that you're asking too much for it. That's fine as long as it's a free Craigslist ad. I like to start high anyway when the ad is free. You can always drop the price every week until it sells.
> 
> The Kelley Blue Book site is kbb.com.


I'm asking what others with 98 Rangers are asking--within a few dollars.
You can't use BB on a 98 ford ranger--don't even try.

Been doing this for years--that's why I say, 2 years ago, there would have been no problem selling this truck--and I missed the time frame of parents looking for reliable transportation for their college-bound kids..... and it's a 5 speed, and doesn't get 40 MPG.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

3 years ago this November, I sold my 98 Dakota long bed, V6, 195K-ish, manual in great condition minus dodge's infamous wheel well rust for $1500 within a day of putting it up. Not sure what I could get today for it, but maybe that will give you a little by of a comparison. For reference, that was an Ohio sale.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> 3 years ago this November, I sold my 98 Dakota long bed, V6, 195K-ish, manual in great condition minus dodge's infamous wheel well rust for $1500 within a day of putting it up. Not sure what I could get today for it, but maybe that will give you a little by of a comparison. For reference, that was an Ohio sale.


You made my point--3 years ago this truck would sell the first week--I've been doing this for 30 years--always had a second vehicle to keep miles from accumulating on my first car which is a 2004 Tribute just hitting 40,000 miles.
Never had a problem ever.
Buy used, drive for two years, sell, buy a few years newer.

Sold a 91 Sonoma to buy the Ranger two years ago.
Was gonna keep this one because I like it so much--reason we did the work to it, new tires, side tool box, etc...but of the two trucks, we need to keep Gene's newer one.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wellrounded said:


> Our income has taken another dive. We have lost a job. The company we were working for is no longer willing to pay traveling. The amount we were getting for the job was not much but the traveling $$ paid for almost all of our vehicle expenses. We'll be down about $300.00 per month, a big chunk of our total income.
> 
> I'll be reworking our budget and looking at where we can cut expenses down.
> 
> ...


Thinking of you and your... best wishes.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Another sign of hard times and middle class being destroyed:
> Two years ago, I'd have young'uns fighting over the chance to buy a Ford Ranger. I am asking more than I paid for it, but a mechanic searched for anything wrong and other than the ac/heater sensor repair, it is in fine shape.
> 
> Not one email in two weeks.
> ...


why would a ford ranger, an entry level pickup that they stamp out like pennies be worth more than you paid for it unless you got an exceptional deal when you first purchased it?

you might consider checking both kbb and edmunds and see if they both have the same value on the truck.

what is the year and your asking price? condition of tires, rust on radiator? hoses and belts? last major service? check engine light on? etc etc


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Wellrounded, I hope everything works out for you, however I really have no worries where you're concerned, since I think that with your abilities and knowledge you probably could make cash out of thin air. We are in the same boat and will be sending thoughts and prayers your way.


Thank you, just what I needed to hear .

I've been worse off, a lot worse off. Hubby is the one I worry about he's not so practiced at being poor and I hate to think he might feel he's letting me down by not bringing in more money. He went through a big depressed episode when he first became disabled (well before he met me) and was no longer the main bread winner for his family. I'm not seeing any signs of anything but I'm keeping a good eye on him.

I had a look yesterday at what they consider the poverty line in Australia.... we were well below it before we lost the job :laugh: We have food, a roof over our heads, family and enough money to afford a half descent internet connection and pay our land taxes etc. If I can make enough to buy some fencing materials and a bit of stock feed we'll still do well.

I wrote up a mini business plan yesterday, got some prices for materials etc. I've started work in our little production nursery and will work on producing 10,000 pots for autumn sales (next April). I have almost enough pots of the right size in storage and enough potting mix. Just need some propagation pots and fertiliser. I can grow them, that's not the problem, selling them is where the work is. Just need to price them low enough that they sell easily while still making enough to restock materials and make a profit .


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Wellrounded said:


> Thank you, just what I needed to hear .
> 
> I've been worse off, a lot worse off. Hubby is the one I worry about he's not so practiced at being poor and I hate to think he might feel he's letting me down by not bringing in more money. He went through a big depressed episode when he first became disabled (well before he met me) and was no longer the main bread winner for his family. I'm not seeing any signs of anything but I'm keeping a good eye on him.
> 
> ...


I may not know you personally but my prayers are with you as well.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I* wrote up a mini business plan yesterday, got some prices for materials etc. I've started work in our little production nursery and will work on producing 10,000 pots for autumn sales (next April). I have almost enough pots of the right size in storage and enough potting mix. Just need some propagation pots and fertiliser. I can grow them, that's not the problem, selling them is where the work is. Just need to price them low enough that they sell easily while still making enough to restock materials and make a profit . *

What an awesome venture--good luck and God bless on your experience.:congrat:
Vegetables or flowers or both??


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I* wrote up a mini business plan yesterday, got some prices for materials etc. I've started work in our little production nursery and will work on producing 10,000 pots for autumn sales (next April). I have almost enough pots of the right size in storage and enough potting mix. Just need some propagation pots and fertiliser. I can grow them, that's not the problem, selling them is where the work is. Just need to price them low enough that they sell easily while still making enough to restock materials and make a profit . *
> 
> What an awesome venture--good luck and God bless on your experience.:congrat:
> Vegetables or flowers or both??


As I'll be selling here in autumn I won't do much in the way of vegetables they won't sell. I'll be concentrating on perennial ornamentals in groups of 30 to 50. I've already got 1000 topiary started that should be looking good for then.

My biggest problem will be my health, I need a few days every fortnight or so to keep things going. All the irrigation is automatic so that's not a problem but I'll need to keep up with repotting, fertilising, weeding and shaping/pruning.

I'll try to get all the signage and tags well underway by Christmas, that will make the last few weeks before sales start MUCH easier. I just have to hope for a good wet autumn to encourage people to buy plants. That's the main reason I've chosen autumn as the target sales time, if they don't sell I can easily overwinter and have a follow up sale in spring.

I should add that what I'm doing is possible as I've prepped for this. I have most of what I need on hand. If I had to go out and buy everything I needed I would only be able to grow a few plants and it would be years until I had enough cash even to grow the 10,000 I'm aiming at. I also have back up plans for my back up plans when it comes to earning a small income.

Why haven't I done this before, well the farm has had to come first. Without the ability to grow our food etc we'd never manage on such a small income. Now we have enough done that we can put a bit more time into other things.


----------

